# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Սրբության  չափանիշները

## Erkrazi

Յուրաքանյր  կոնֆեսիյա  ունի  իր  ճշմարիտ  Աստվածը և եթե  Աստծո  ճշմարիտությունը  քննարկման  ենթակա  չե,  ապա  այդպես  չի  կարելի  ասել  մարգարենների  մասին:
Ես  հաճախ  ինձ  հարց  եմ  տալիս,  կիրառում  է  արդյոք  մարդկությունը  այդ  հարցում  կրկնակի  ստանդարտներ, և  որն  է  կրոնական  հողի  վրա  ծագած  հակամատությունների  սկզբնապատճառը:Այս  թեման  անհրաժեշտ  է  և  ճիշտ  ու  կոռեկտ  պարզաբանման  ենթակա,  հակառակ  դեպքում  մեք  կարող  ենք  մոռանալ  հասարակական  գլոբալ  համակարգի  ստեղծման  մասին:
Օկկամի  սկզբունքը(ածելին)  արգելում  է  կրկնակի  էությունը,  ուստի  ճշմարտությունը մեկն  է,  ինչումն   է  կայանում  վրջինիս  տարբեր  ձևով  դրսևորվելու  երեվույթի էությունը:
Քանի  որ,  խոսքը  սրբության  չափանիշների  մասին  է,  ասեմ  որ  մենք   սուրբ  ենք  համարում  33  տարեկան  ամուրուն'  Քրիստոսին, որը  փորձված  հանցագործներին  բարի  մարդ եր  անվանում ու  սեր  ու  հանդուրժողականություն  քարոզում:
Սուրբ  է  համարվում  նաև  Մուհամմեդը,  որը  ըստ  Ղուրանում  գրված  փաստերի,  մասնակցել  է  հիսունից   ավելի  ճակատամարտերի,  փայաբաժին  է ունեցել  բեդուինների  հրոսակախմբերի  թալանած  ավարից,  ունեցել  է  տասնհինգ  կին, և ավելին. իր   երկրորդ  կնոջ'  Այշայի  հետ  քնել  է,  երբ  վերջինս  ինը  տարեկան  էր:Դատելով  աղջնակների  սեռական  հասունացման  միջին  տարիքից  այդ  լայնությունում,  կարելի  է  առանց  չափազանցման  պնդել,  որ  մագարեն  պարզապես  բրնաբարել  է  աղջնակին:
Ղուրանում  գրված  է  նաև,  որ  հերագայում,  նոյն  այդ  Այշան  բռնացրել  է  մագարեին  ստրկուհու  հետ  շնանալիս:
Ես  չեմ  ցանկանում  վիրավորել  մահմեդականների  կրոնական   զգացմունքները,  սակայն  սուրբ  հասկացողությունը  չի  կապակցվում  Մուհամմեդի  բարոյական  կերպարի  հետ:
խնդրում  եմ  մեկնաբանել  ինչ  տրամաբանություն  կա  մահմեդականների  կողմից  ընկալող  "սուրբ"  հասկացության  մեջ:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pKJcF1D2_Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVXkPVo9z8I

----------


## Moonwalker

Չեմ ուզում իսլամին ու իր մարգարեին անդրադառնալ նախ, որովհետև դա իմ հավատքը չի, հետո էլ լավ տեղյակ չեմ: Թող հետաքրքրված անձիք մեկնաբանեն, չէ որ Ղուրանն ասում է, որ մարգարեն Ալլահին հասկանալու բացառիկ օրինակ է (Սուրահ 33:21):




> Քանի  որ,  խոսքը  սրբության  չափանիշների  մասին  է,  ասեմ  որ  մենք   սուրբ  ենք  համարում  33  տարեկան  ամուրուն'  Քրիստոսին, որը  *փորձված  հանցագործներին  բարի  մարդ եր  անվանում* ու  սեր  ու  հանդուրժողականություն  քարոզում:


Ինչ մնում է իմ Տիրոջը՝ կոնկրետ դեպք նշիր, որ հակասում է Նրա սրբության գաղափարին: :Think:

----------

հովարս (28.05.2011)

----------


## Monk

Թեմայի շրջանականերում մի փոքրիկ մեջբերում անեմ իմ հոդվածներից մեկից. «Սրբությունն  իր  ամբողջական  բովանդակությամբ  Աստծուն  վերագրելի  հատկանիշ  է,  սրբության աղբյուրը  և  ամենայն  ինչ  Իր  ներկայությամբ  արբագործողն  Աստված  Ինքն  է,  սուրբ  լինել`    նշանակում  է  լինել  Աստծո  նման,  Նրա  մի  մասը:  ՙՍո՛ւրբ  եղեք,  քանզի  ես`  ձեր  Տէր  Աստուածը,  սուրբ  եմ՚ (Ղևտ. ԺԹ:1),-  սրբության  կոչող  այս  պատգամը  կարմիր  թելի  պես  ձգվում է  ողջ  Սուրբ  Գրքի  երկայնքով,  ուր  սրբության  գաղափարն  իր  ակզբնավորումն  ու  զարգացումն  է  ստանում  Հին  Ուխտով,  որ  ներկայացնում  է  Աստծո  պատկերով  սուրբ  ստեղծված, սակայն  անկում  ապրած  մարդու`  վերստին  սրբության  կոչվելու  և սրբությամբ  վերանորոգվելու  ընթացքը,  և  բյուրեղանում`  իր  լրումը  գտնելով  Նոր  Ուխտով,  ուր  Հիսուս  Քրիստոսի  ապրած  կյանքն  ու  ուսուցումը  ուղենշում  են  սրբության  կատարյալ  ճանապարհը:
ՙՍուրբ՚  բառն  իր  նախնական  իմաստով  նշանակում  է  մաքուր:  Նյութական  ու  ֆիզիկական  մաքրության  հետ  զուգորդվում  է  նաև  առավել  կարևոր` բարոյական  ու  կրոնական  իմաստ.  սուրբ է  կոչվում  որևէ  անձ  կամ  իր,  որն  ընտրված  է  իր  տեսակի  միջից  և  հատկացված  ինչ-որ  նվիրական  նպատակի`  հատուկ  օրհնություն  ստանալով  ուղղակի  Աստծուց: Սրբության  ընկալումն  իր  լրումն  է  ստանում  երրորդ  իմաստով .  սուրբ  է  այն  ամենը,  որի  վրա  կամ  որի  մեջ  զգալի    ու  իմանալի  կերպով  արտահայտվել է  Աստծո  ներկայությունը: 
Սրբության  գաղափարը  սահմանագծող  այս  չափանիշներով  էլ  հենց  սուրբ  է  կոչվում  Քրիստոնեական  Եկեղեցին`  իր  հոգեղեն  ու  նյութեղեն  տարրերով: Եկեղեցու  սրբությունը  բյուրեղացած է  նրա  հաղթանակած  անդամների`  սրբերի  մեջ,  որոնց  սրբությունը  Աստծո  սրբության  ցոլացումն  է  իրենց  անձերի  մեջ: Դա  արտահայտվում  է  երկու  ձևով. իբրև  ներանձնական  ապրում և  իբրև արտաքնային  ճառագայթում: Ներանձնական  ապրումը  ներքին  անդորրության,  հոգեկան  անարատության  ու  առաքինության  ներդաշնակ  հոգեվիճակն  է,  որն  էլ  արտաքնային  ճառագայթմամբ  դրսևորվում  է  մարդու  արարքներում  և  ջրի  մեջ  նետված  քարից առաջացած  օղակների  պես  սփռվում շրջապատի  վրա:  Հոգեկան  այս  վիճակը  ձեռք  է  բերվում մեղքի  հաղթահարումով  և  Աստծո  հետ  մշտական  հաղորդակցությամբ,  որով  մեղքի և  աշխարհային  ցանկությունների  դեմ պայքարում  հաղթած  երկրային  Եկեղեցու  մարտնչող  սրբերն  արժանանում  են երկնային  Եկեղեցու  հաղթանակած  սրբերի  լուսապսակին»:

----------

Moonwalker (28.05.2011), հովարս (28.05.2011)

----------


## Արէա

> Ինչ մնում է իմ Տիրոջը՝ կոնկրետ դեպք նշիր, որ հակասում է Նրա սրբության գաղափարին:


Ինչքան հասկացա Երկրացին հակադրում էր Հիսուսի սուրբ կերպարը Մուհամմեդի ոչ առաքինի կերպարին:

----------

Ariadna (28.05.2011), Freeman (28.05.2011), Moonwalker (28.05.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

Գար ջան, մի հարց տամ էլի, չգիտեմ դա թեմայից շեղվել է նշանակում, թե՝ ոչ, դուք, այսինքն ՀԱԵ սպասավորները, ուսումնառության ընթացքում Ղուրան, ինչպես նաև այլ սուրբ գրքեր ուսումնասիրում ե՞ք: Ինձ, օրինակ, հետաքրքրեց Մուհամմեդի հետ կապված փաստերը, ու իրոք հետաքրքիր է, ինչպես է Ղուրանը էդ ամենը ներկայացնում դրական կողմից:

----------

Jarre (21.11.2012), Kita (28.05.2011), Աթեիստ (28.05.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Գար ջան, մի հարց տամ էլի, չգիտեմ դա թեմայից շեղվել է նշանակում, թե՝ ոչ, դուք, այսինքն ՀԱԵ սպասավորները, ուսումնառության ընթացքում Ղուրան, ինչպես նաև այլ սուրբ գրքեր ուսումնասիրում ե՞ք: Ինձ, օրինակ, հետաքրքրեց Մուհամմեդի հետ կապված փաստերը, ու իրոք հետաքրքիր է, ինչպես է Ղուրանը էդ ամենը ներկայացնում դրական կողմից:


Լավ քանի որ թեմայի ուղղվածությունը սխալ էի հասկացել, հիմա փորձեմ գրել.
Մուհամմեդի կանանց թեմային անդրադառնում ա հայնի իսլամական աստվածաբան *Յուսուֆ ալ Քարդավին*: Իսլամն առաջացել էր այնպիսի միջավայրում ուր տղամարդը կարող էր ունենալ անսահմանափակ քանակով կանայք (ինչը խիստ տարածված էր արևելքում, ասենք Աստվածաշչյան Դավիթ ու Սողոմոն արքաները համապաստխանաբար ունեին 100 և 700 կին /Սողոմոնը նաև 300 հարճ/): Ու նոր հավատքը կանանց թիվը սահմանափակեց 4-ով (ավել կին ունեցողները մնացածներից պիտի բաժանվեին): Բայց «եթե դուք վախենում եք, որ չեք կարողողանա հավասարաչափ հոգ տանել նրան մասին, ամուսնացեք մեկի հետ» (Ղուրան 4:3):
Սակայն Ալլահը բացառություն արեց իր սիրելի մարգարեի համար ազատելով նրան այդ սահմանափակումից («Դու կարող ես զատել նրանցից ում, որ ցանկանաս ու օթևան տալ նրան, ում որ կցանկանաս, և նաև ում կցանկանաս նրանցից, ում ազատել ես» /Ղուրան 33:52/): Բացառությունը բացատրվում ա Մարգարեի կանանց հատուկ՝ հավատացյալների «մոր»  կարգավիճակով («Մարգարեն մոտ է հավատացյալներին քան անգամ իրենք ու կողակիցները նրա նրանց մայրերեն են» Ղուրան 33:6): Նույն մայրության հանգամանքից ելնելով Ալլահն արգելեց Մուհամեդի հետ ամուսնացած կանանց կրկին ամուսնանալ. «Մի նեղսրտեցրեք Ալլահի առաքյալին ու մի ամուսնացեք նրա կանաց հետ» /Ղուրան 33:53/: Կարճ ասած Ալլահը Մուհամմեդին անձնական կյանքում ազատություն էր տվել:
Այշեն ում անունը արծարծվեց իրոք նշանվել Մուհամմեդի հետ, երբ 6-7 տարեկան էր և փաստացի ամուսնացել է 9 տարեկանում: Մահմեդակնները սա համարում են աստվածային նշան (իբրև աղջիկն իր անմեղությամբ Ալլահի պարգևն էր մարգարեին): Համարելով նաև, որ Ալլահի օրհնությամբ մարգարեի կապը արբունքի հասած (մահմեդականների հավաստմամբ աղջիկն արդեն սեռահասուն էր) Այշեի հետ կապը միանգամային օրինաչափ ու բարոյական էր: Այսինքն, եթե Ալլահը թողել էր, իրանք ով են, որ դեմ հանդես գան:
Բացի սրանից մի դեպք էլ կա. մարգարեի կանանցից մեկը Զայնաբ բինտ Ջահշը Մուհամմեդի որդեգրած տղաներից մեկի կինն էր, ով ստիպված էր բաժանվել տղայից ու ամուսնանալ հոր հետ:

Իսկ դե քրիստոնեական տեսակետին ծանոթ եք.
_«Դուք չէ՞ք կարդացել, թէ նա, ով սկզբից ստեղծեց, արու եւ էգ արեց նրանց եւ ասաց. դրա համար տղամարդը պիտի թողնի հօրը եւ մօրը ու պիտի գնայ իր կնոջ յետեւից. եւ երկուսը մէկ մարմին պիտի լինեն։ Ապա ուրեմն՝ ոչ թէ երկու, այլ մէկ մարմին են։ Արդ, ինչ որ Աստուած միացրեց, մարդը թող չբաժանի»_ Մատթեոս 19:4-5
_«Ամուսնութիւնն ըստ ամենայնի յարգելի է, եւ ամուսնական անկողինը՝ սուրբ։ Եւ Աստուած պիտի դատի շնացողներին եւ պոռնիկներին։_ » Թուղթ առ Եբրայացիս 13:4


Ու ընդհանրապես ցանկացած առումով համեմատել Մուհամմեդին ու Հիսուսին սխալ է, որովհետև  անգամ Իսլամն է հաստատում, որ Հիսուսն անմարդածին է: Ուստի մարդուն Աստծո հետ համեմատելուց լավ բան դուրս չի գա: :Xeloq:

----------

Ariadna (28.05.2011), Freeman (28.05.2011), Արէա (31.05.2011), հովարս (28.05.2011), Նետ (28.05.2011), Շինարար (28.05.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

Սկզբում արժեհամակարգը սահմանեք, հետո սկսեք «սրբություն» փնտրել: Մի արժեհամակարգում սուրբը նա է, ով կյանքում մի մրջյուն անգամ չի տրորել, վերջին քոռ կոպեկը տվել է անծանոթներին, ունեցած չոր հացը կիսել է բոլորի հետ և այլն: Մյուս արժեհամակարգում սուրբ է նա, ով կռվի դաշտում լողացել է թշնամիների արյան մեջ ու արյուն խմել, անխնա կոտորել է իր էթնոսի/ցեղի/ազգի բոլոր հակառակորդներին, ոչ մի բանից չի խորշել՝ իր նպատակին հասնելու համար ու կարողացել է իր ազգը բարձրացնել մյուսներից վերև:

Մուհամմեդի «սրբությունը» քրիստոնեական չափանիշներով չափելը սխալ է, ինչպես և սխալ է Հիսուսի «սրբությունը» իսլամական սկզբունքներով չափելը, ինչպես և սխալ է Բուդդայի «սրբությունը» մեսոամերիկյան կրոնների սահմասններում դիտարկելը և այլն: Իսկ բացարձակ ու համընդհանուր կրոնական «սրբություն» չկա:

----------

Ariadna (28.05.2011), davidus (28.05.2011), Freeman (28.05.2011), Jarre (21.11.2012), Quyr Qery (29.05.2011), Skeptic (28.05.2011), Tig (29.05.2011), VisTolog (28.05.2011), Գեա (28.05.2011), Ուլուանա (28.05.2011), Տրիբուն (28.05.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

Մունվոլքերի ասածին ավելացնեմ, որ ուղղադավան իսլամում սրբեր չկան, կան այսպես կոչված ւալի ուլլահներ՝ Ալլահի մերձավորներ, որոնք ավելի ցածր են հիերարխիայում Մարգարեից: Սուֆիզմում կան սրբեր, որոնք ճգնավորներ, ասկետներ են: Այսինքն, էն եկեղեցու հատուկ կանոններով սրբացված :Shok:  սրբերը, որ ունի քրիստոնեությունը, իսլամը չունի, փառք Ալլահին :Jpit: 

Իսկ Մուհամմադը, հետևելով Ղուրանին, նորմալ մարդ էր, անչափ խելացի ու նույնիսկ խորամանկ: Մուսուլմանները Մուհամմադին չեն պաշտում, ինչպես քրիստոնյաները Սբ. Սարգսին, նրանք ուղղակի հետևում են Մուհամմադի ուսմունքին: Գալով արժեհամակարգերին՝ Մուհամմադը չի քարոզել հաստատ լողալ թշնամու արյան մեջ ու արյուն խմել, իսլամը արդարամտության քարոզ է: Թե այսօր ով, ինչ նպատակների է այն ծառայեցնում, հարցի այլ կողմն է: Կան իհարկե արդարության դեմ զանցանքներ նաև Ղուրանում, բայց դե Մուհամմեդն էր Ղուրանը փոխանցողը, ասացի, որ մարդ էր, մի քիչ էլ խորամանկ, ու իր անձնական շահերն ուներ, ինչպես օրինակ երբ Աիշայի ամուսնական դավաճանության շուրջ բամբասանքներ են սկսվում, Մուհամմադը պետք է փրկեր իր պատիվը, և օրենք է մտցնում, որ ամուսնական դավաճանության մեջ մեղադրելիս պետք է չորս վկա բերել: Նման մի զրույց էլ կա խոզի մսի արգելքի հետ: Իբր անապատում կռվելիս խոզի միս կերած մուսուլմանները փորլուծ էին ընկնում, Մուհամմադը ստիպված երազ է տեսնում, թե ինչպես է խոզը հարամում Զեմզեմ աղբյուրը և բնականաբար խոզի միսը հարամ է հայտարարվում: Նման մանր-մունր դեպքերը մեր առաջ կենդանի մարդու են վերհանում և ոչ սրբի :Smile: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում է քրիստոնեական սրբերին, ես մեծ վերապահումով եմ մոտենում նրանց, երբ պատկերացնում եմ, թե մեր կաթողիկոսի պես մեկի բարի քմահաճույքով են սրբացել: Մի ժամանակ խոսք կար, որ առաջարկում էին Վազգեն Սարգսյանին ու Կարեն Դեմիրճյանին, որոնց հանդեպ մեծ հագանք եմ տածում, սրբացնել: Որ պատկերացնում եմ, որ մեր տեսած, մարդկային ամենատարբեր թերություններով օժտված մարդիկ պետք է սուրբ համարվեին ու ժամում իրենց նկարի առաջ մոմ էինք վառելու... Ու ինչքան-ինչքաններն են էդպես սրբացվել:

----------

Ariadna (28.05.2011), Moonwalker (28.05.2011), Shah (28.05.2011), Skeptic (28.05.2011), Արէա (28.05.2011), Ուլուանա (28.05.2011), Տրիբուն (28.05.2011)

----------


## Erkrazi

> Ինչքան հասկացա Երկրացին հակադրում էր Հիսուսի սուրբ կերպարը Մուհամմեդի ոչ առաքինի կերպարին:


Ես  կամենում  եմ,  որ  մենք  փորձենք  հասկանալ,  ինչ  ուժ  է  ստիպում  միլիոնավոր  մահմեդականներին  երկրպագել  ոչ  արաքինի  մարդուն,  որը  ելնելով  իր  կոնկրետ  շահից  օրենքներ է  սահմանել;  աչքադրել է  իր  հոգևոր  որդու  կնոջը,  տիրացել  նրան  և  օրենք  է  հանել,  որ  այսուհետ  այդպիսիք  պետք  է  չլինեն; շատ  է  դժվար  տանելիս  եղել  այն  հեռանկարը,  որ  կարող  է  ինքը  մահանա, և  իր  կանանցով  ուրիշը  զբաղվի  և  ալլահի  չերեզով  դարձրել  է  նրանց  համայն  մահմեդականների  մայրերը,  հետո  մահացել,  եթե  չեմ  սխալվում  թոքերի  բոբոքումից:Եթե  Մուհամմեդը  սուրբ  չե,  ինչու   են  նրան  երկրպագում?

----------

յոգի (29.05.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ես  կամենում  եմ,  որ  մենք  փորձենք  հասկանալ,  ինչ  ուժ  է  ստիպում  միլիոնավոր  մահմեդականներին  երկրպագել  ոչ  արաքինի  մարդուն,  որը  ելնելով  իր  կոնկրետ  շահից  օրենքներ է  սահմանել;  աչքադրել է  իր  հոգևոր  որդու  կնոջը,  տիրացել  նրան  և  օրենք  է  հանել,  որ  այսուհետ  այդպիսիք  պետք  է  չլինեն; շատ  է  դժվար  տանելիս  եղել  այն  հեռանկարը,  որ  կարող  է  ինքը  մահանա, և  իր  կանանցով  ուրիշը  զբաղվի  և  ալլահի  չերեզով  դարձրել  է  նրանց  համայն  մահմեդականների  մայրերը,  հետո  մահացել,  եթե  չեմ  սխալվում  թոքերի  բոբոքումից:Եթե  Մուհամմեդը  սուրբ  չե,  ինչու   են  նրան  երկրպագում?


Նախ Շինարարն արդեն պարզ գրեց, որ մահմեդակնները Մուհամմադին *չեն* երկրպագում: Հետո էլ մահմեդականների համար, Հայկօյի ասածով, առաքինության չափանիշերը հաճախ կարող են չհամընկնել քրիստոնեական չափանիշներին: Ավելի պարզ ասած համաձայն իրենց սուրբ գրքի Մուհամմադը Ալլահի սիրելին էր (Հաբիբ-ուլ-Լահ)=>Ալլահը համաձայն էր մարգարեի քայլերին=>եթե իրենց աստվածը համաձայն էր, ինչու պիտի իրենք համաձայն չլինեն:

----------


## Erkrazi

> Ու ընդհանրապես ցանկացած առումով համեմատել Մուհամմեդին ու Հիսուսին սխալ է, որովհետև  անգամ Իսլամն է հաստատում, որ Հիսուսն անմարդածին է: Ուստի մարդուն Աստծո հետ համեմատելուց լավ բան դուրս չի գա:


Ես  հակառակ  տեսակետն  եմ  պաշտպանում  և  պնդում  եմ,  որ  մարդն  է,  որ  իվերջո  Աստված  պիտի  դառնա:Իհարկե  խոսքը  մահմեդականներին  չի  վերաբերվում;  հենց  նույն  Ղուրանում  գրված  է,  որ  Ալլահի  հրեշտակը  տասը  անգամ  պիտի  իջնի  երկիր  և  խլի  մարդկանցից  այն  ամեն  մարդկայինը,  որ  նրանք  ունեն:Թերևս  սա այլաբանական  ակներկն  է  այն  դեգրադացիայի, որը  սպասվում  է  մահեդականներին:Իսկ  քրիստոնյաններին  պետք  է  այցի  գա  Ասծո  որդին և  նրանց  լավագույն  կեսից  ստեղծի  ապագայի  մարդկությունը,  իհարկե  Աստվածաշնչում  այդ  ամենը  նույնպես  այլաբանորեն  է  ասվում:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես  կամենում  եմ,  որ  մենք  փորձենք  հասկանալ,  ինչ  ուժ  է  ստիպում  միլիոնավոր  մահմեդականներին  երկրպագել  ոչ  արաքինի  մարդուն,  որը  ելնելով  իր  կոնկրետ  շահից  օրենքներ է  սահմանել;  աչքադրել է  իր  հոգևոր  որդու  կնոջը,  տիրացել  նրան  և  օրենք  է  հանել,  որ  այսուհետ  այդպիսիք  պետք  է  չլինեն; շատ  է  դժվար  տանելիս  եղել  այն  հեռանկարը,  որ  կարող  է  ինքը  մահանա, և  իր  կանանցով  ուրիշը  զբաղվի  և  ալլահի  չերեզով  դարձրել  է  նրանց  համայն  մահմեդականների  մայրերը,  հետո  մահացել,  եթե  չեմ  սխալվում  թոքերի  բոբոքումից:Եթե  Մուհամմեդը  սուրբ  չե,  ինչու   են  նրան  երկրպագում?


Ոչ երկրպագել, այլ հարգել ստիպում է մոտավորապես էն նույն ուժը, որ ստիպում ա միլիոնավոր հայ քրիստոնյաներին Սուրբ համարել Գրիգոր Լուսավորչին, որը քրիստոնեությունը հրով պարտադրեց մեզ, ոչնչացրեց մեր ունեցած մշակութային ողջ ժառանգությունը, գրականությունը, գիտական երկերը, ճարտարապետական կառույցները, սուրբ համարել Սահակ Պարթևին, որ հայերի կաթողիկոս լինելով էնքան ցինիկ էր մեր իսկ հանդեպ, որ կրում էր Պարթև մականունը և այլն... Ի՞նչ ես, եղբայր, կպել մուսուլմաններից, մեր դարդ ու ցավը քի՞չ է  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (28.05.2011), Freeman (28.05.2011), Moonwalker (28.05.2011), Quyr Qery (29.05.2011), Արէա (28.05.2011)

----------


## Erkrazi

> Սկզբում արժեհամակարգը սահմանեք, հետո սկսեք «սրբություն» փնտրել: Մի արժեհամակարգում սուրբը նա է, ով կյանքում մի մրջյուն անգամ չի տրորել, վերջին քոռ կոպեկը տվել է անծանոթներին, ունեցած չոր հացը կիսել է բոլորի հետ և այլն: Մյուս արժեհամակարգում սուրբ է նա, ով կռվի դաշտում լողացել է թշնամիների արյան մեջ ու արյուն խմել, անխնա կոտորել է իր էթնոսի/ցեղի/ազգի բոլոր հակառակորդներին, ոչ մի բանից չի խորշել՝ իր նպատակին հասնելու համար ու կարողացել է իր ազգը բարձրացնել մյուսներից վերև:
> 
> Մուհամմեդի «սրբությունը» քրիստոնեական չափանիշներով չափելը սխալ է, ինչպես և սխալ է Հիսուսի «սրբությունը» իսլամական սկզբունքներով չափելը, ինչպես և սխալ է Բուդդայի «սրբությունը» մեսոամերիկյան կրոնների սահմասններում դիտարկելը և այլն: Իսկ բացարձակ ու համընդհանուր կրոնական «սրբություն» չկա:


ՈՒզում  Եք  ասել,  որ  սուրբը  կարող  է  լինել  և  սրիկա  և  առաքինի;  հետո  պնդում  եք  որ Իսլամում  սուրբ  չկա:Այդ  դեպքում,  որն է  պատճառը  Մուհամմեդ  մարգարեի  իմիջի,  ծանոթով  է?  նա  մարգարե  դարձել:

----------


## Շինարար

> ՈՒզում  Եք  ասել,  որ  սուրբը  կարող  է  լինել  և  սրիկա  և  առաքինի;  հետո  պնդում  եք  որ Իսլամում  սուրբ  չկա:Այդ  դեպքում,  որն է  պատճառը  Մուհամմեդ  մարգարեի  իմիջի,  ծանոթով  է?  նա  մարգարե  դարձել:


*Ծանոթով չի, խելքով ա*, խոսքի, տեսակետներից մեկը, չեմ պնդում. ինքը առաջինը մտածեց, որ միջազգային առևտրում հաջողության հասնելու համար թիմ ա պետք ու կոնցեպցիա հնարեց դրա համար, իսկ էն որ էդ կոնցեպցիան էնքան հաջող ստացվեց, որ իրեն հաջողություն բերեց ոչ միայն միջազգային առևտրում, այլև քաղաքականության մեջ, դա նա չէր հաշվարկել էնպես, ինչպես Ֆեյսբուք ստեղծողները չէին մտածել, չէ՞, որ աշխարհը կնվաճեն: Բոլոր հանճարեղ գործերը հանուն գործի են արվում ու ոչ փառքի:

----------

Ariadna (29.05.2011), Quyr Qery (29.05.2011), Տրիբուն (28.05.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> ՈՒզում  Եք  ասել,  որ  սուրբը  կարող  է  լինել  և  սրիկա  և  առաքինի;  հետո  պնդում  եք  որ Իսլամում  սուրբ  չկա:Այդ  դեպքում,  որն է  պատճառը  Մուհամմեդ  մարգարեի  իմիջի,  ծանոթով  է?  նա  մարգարե  դարձել:


Մի պահ կտրվի, էլի, էն _լուսապսակով, ռեկլամի շամպունի մազերով ու գառան հեզ աչքերով_ սրբի ստերեոտիպից: Կամ էլ մասնավորեցրու, որ թեմայում «սրբություն» բառը նշանակում է «քրիստոնեական սրբություն»: Եթե սուրբը նա է, ում պաշտում են և ում ուզում են նմանվել, ապա հետևյալները բոլորը սրբեր են.


ԿեցալկոատլԱպոլլոնՕդինԱնանսիԲրեդ ՓիթԼիոնել ՄեսսիԳագիկ Ծառուկյան

Վերոհիշյալներից ոչ մեկն էլ աչքերի հեզությամբ առանձնապես չի փայլում: :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (28.05.2011), Leo Negri (29.05.2011), Quyr Qery (29.05.2011), Skeptic (29.05.2011), VisTolog (28.05.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չգիտեմ ինչ չափանիշներով, ու եթե չեմ սխալվում հստակ չափանիներ գոյություն չունեն էլ, բայց կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին 10.000 ից ավելի սուրբ ունի: Որ կաթոլիկց եկեղեցի ես մտնում, խաչելության ու Հիսուսի ու Աստվածածնի մի քանի պատկերի կողքին, ղուրուշով սրբերի պատկերներ ու արձաններ են, մեկը մեկից ճոխ ու մեծ:
Բան չմնաց, հեսա վերջին օղորմածիկ պապին էլ կսրբացնեն - չորս էտապից երեքն արդեն անցել ա:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ըստ թեմայի.



ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆԵՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
Իմ աստվածը մուրճով է: Քո աստծուն մեխել են խաչին: Հարցեր կա՞ն:

----------

Leo Negri (29.05.2011), VisTolog (28.05.2011), Տրիբուն (28.05.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Սրբության միակ չափանիշը՝ Աստծո կամքին հնազանդվելն է:

----------

Quyr Qery (29.05.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Սրբության միակ չափանիշը՝ Աստծո կամքին հնազանդվելն է:


Ո՞ր աստծու: *Պրիապուսն* էլ է աստված, օրինակ:

----------

Leo Negri (29.05.2011), Quyr Qery (29.05.2011), Skeptic (29.05.2011), Tig (29.05.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

Հետաքրքիր է թեմայի վերաբերյալ որոշ մասնակիցների մոտեցումը՝ նրանց պնդման հիմքում ընկած է քրիստոնեության և մահմեդականության տարբերությունը (առանց որևիցէ հատման կետի): Սակայն նախ մենք պիտի դիտարկենք այս երկու կրոնների հիմքը՝ Հին Կտակարանը, առնվազն Հնգամատյանը, Թագավորացը և պոետիկ գրքերը (Եսթերի, Հոբի, Սաղմոսների, Առակների ու Երգ երգոցի գրքերը): Հետո Ղուրանում հիշատակվում է Մարյամը և Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսը: Ես հայերենով Ղուրանի թարգմանությունը չկարողացա գտնել, եթե մեկը հղումներ ունի, խնդրում եմ գրեք: Այնտեղ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, Տեր Հիսոսւսն անվանվում է Մարգարե, Մարիամի որդի: Ելնելով այս կետերից կարելի է սրբության հարցը դիտարկել ոչ թե երկու անկախ կրոնների տեսանկյուններ, այլ ընդհանուր հիմքից բխող հիմնահարց: Օրինակ, Հին Կտակարանում՝ Հնգամատյանի տասնաբանյայում, գրված է, թե ՄԻ ՇՆԱՑԻՐ: Այսինքն, ամուսնական կապից դուրս սեռական հարաբերությունը շնություն է: Ես մտածում եմ, որ դա իրական է, թե քրիստոնեության, թե մահմեդականության համար: Բայց սրբությունը չի սահմանափակվում միայն սեռականի շրջանակներով: Հիմնականում այն արտահայտվում է Աստծուն հնազանդության մեջ:




> Ո՞ր աստծու: Պրիապուսն էլ է աստված, օրինակ:


Միակ Աստծո, Ով ստեղծեց ամեն բան: Եվ սահմանեց սրբության չափանիշները: Նա է սրբության աղբյուրը:

----------


## Erkrazi

> Սրբության միակ չափանիշը՝ Աստծո կամքին հնազանդվելն է:


Այդ  պուստուլատը,  նախրի  կամ  հոտի  բարօրրության  համար  է, որ  չհնազանդվան  իրեք  իրենց  կկործանեն:Միայն-թե  սուրբը,  պետք  է  սրբի   նման   լինի, ոչ-թե  մարդասպան,  գող  և  սեքսուալ շեղումներով:

----------

հովարս (29.05.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Այդ  պուստուլատը,  նախրի  կամ  հոտի  բարօրրության  համար  է, որ  չհնազանդվան  իրեք  իրենց  կկործանեն:Միայն-թե  սուրբը,  պետք  է  սրբի   նման   լինի, ոչ-թե  մարդասպան,  գող  և  սեքսուալ շեղումներով:


Չգիտեմ ու՞մ նկատի ունես մարդասպան, գող և սեքսուալ շեղված, բայց սրբության մասին կարծիքս հայտնել եմ:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Սրբության միակ չափանիշը՝ Աստծո կամքին հնազանդվելն է:


 Հարգելի հովարս,,, չէիր ասի որ աստծո մասին է խոսքը?? էն որ էսպիսի անսուրբ ու ճղճիմ աշխարհ է ստեղծել?? իրա սրբությունը որն է?? եթե ինքր լիներ էլ ես հաստատ չէի պատրաստվի իրան հնազանդվել...

Ա պո մոյեմու ,, մենք հիմա փրփուրներից ենք կախ ընկնում,, ամեն մարդ ինքը իր պատկերացրած սրբությունը ունի.... իսկ կրոնական առումով ,,մեկի համար Հիսուս,,մեկի համար Բուդդա,, Մուհամեդ,,  Զևս,, և այլն ,,և այլն...մեկի համար էլ հենց իր անձն է իր սրբությունը...

----------


## հովարս

> Հարգելի հովարս,,, չէիր ասի որ աստծո մասին է խոսքը?? էն որ էսպիսի անսուրբ ու ճղճիմ աշխարհ է ստեղծել?? իրա սրբությունը որն է?? եթե ինքր լիներ էլ ես հաստատ չէի պատրաստվի իրան հնազանդվել...
> 
> Ա պո մոյեմու ,, մենք հիմա փրփուրներից ենք կախ ընկնում,, ամեն մարդ ինքը իր պատկերացրած սրբությունը ունի.... իսկ կրոնական առումով ,,մեկի համար Հիսուս,,մեկի համար Բուդդա,, Մուհամեդ,,  Զևս,, և այլն ,,և այլն...մեկի համար էլ հենց իր անձն է իր սրբությունը...


 Խոսքս միակ և ճշմարիտ Աստծո՝ Սուրբ Երրորդության մասին է, որ ստեղծել է տեսանելին և անտեսանելին , իսկ որ հասել է էսպիսի անսուրբ և ճղճիմ վիճակի, դրանում ես և դու ենք մեղավոր: Չգիտեմ ո՞վ է փրփուրներից կախ ընկնում, բայց քրիստոնյաները իրենց ոտքերի վրա են հենված: Հնազանդվելը կամ  չհնազանդվելը քո բացարձակ իրավուքն է: Աստած բոլորին ազատ կամք է տվել:

----------

Lusinamara (29.05.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> Հիսուսը, եղբայր ասելով, ի նկատի է ունեցել ոչ միայն արյունակցին, այլ նաև մերձավորներին


Դավիդուս ջան. ես հակված եմ այն մտքին. որ Հիսուս այս դեպքում եղբայր ասելով.  բացառապես ի նկատի ունի հոգևոր՝ հավատակից եղբայրներին։ Ինչևե.  հարկ չէի համարում անդրադառնալ Հիսուսին *իբր* սխալ հանող հաղորդագրությանը.բայց քանի որ անդրադարձա. կարող եմ նաև նման նյութեր  որոնողներին նոր թեմա առաջարկել՝ Հիսուս նաև ասաց՝  մի դատիր. բայց ինքը .փաստորեն որպես Աստված. դատաստան պիտի իրականացնի իր երկրորդ գալուստին։
Բա էդ ո՞նց ա։Խայտառակ սուտ ա՞։

----------


## davidus

> Դավիդուս ջան. ես հակված եմ այն մտքին. որ Հիսուս այս դեպքում եղբայր ասելով.  *բացառապես* ի նկատի ունի հոգևոր՝ հավատակից եղբայրներին։


Համաձայն եմ, չնայած ես այդքան կատեգորիկ չէի մեկնաբանի: Ամեն դեպքում, եթե հիշենք «Սիրիր մերձավորիդ, ինչպես ինքդ քեզ»-ը, ապա կարելի է շրջանակը մի փոքր էլ լայնացնել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Յուրաքանյր  կոնֆեսիյա  ունի  իր  ճշմարիտ  Աստվածը և եթե  Աստծո  ճշմարիտությունը  քննարկման  ենթակա  չե,  ապա  այդպես  չի  կարելի  ասել  մարգարենների  մասին:






> Սրբության միակ չափանիշը՝ Աստծո կամքին հնազանդվելն է:





> Միակ Աստծո, Ով ստեղծեց ամեն բան: Եվ սահմանեց սրբության չափանիշները: Նա է սրբության աղբյուրը:


Էս թեմայի իմաստը դեռ լավ չեմ հասկացել, բայց եթե քրիստոնյաներին, մուսուլմաններին, սրբերին, միակ Աստծուն ու սրբության չափանիշները խառնել ենք իրար ու արդեն աջաբ սանդալ ենք սարքել, ուրմեն իմացած լինենք, որ միակ Աստծո երկրի վրա ներկայացուցիչներից մեկը՝ կաթոլիկ եկեղիցին, իրա սրբերի անվերջանալի շարքում կիլոմետրով հոմոսեքսուալ, պեդոֆիլ ու սադիստ ունի: Էլ չենք խոսում անհասկանալի սրբերի մասին, որոնք հեթանոսկան աստվածներից ոչ մի բանով չեն տարբերվում. հովանավորում են մարդկային գործունեության ինչ-որ ոլորտներ, ու իրենց նվիրված հատուկ աղոթքներ ունեն: Որոշ երկրներում, հատկապես Լատինական Ամերիկայում, սրբերին զոհեր է ենլ մատուցում: 

Մի հատ պատահական սուրբ եմ ընտրել, Հովսեփ Կուպերտինացի: Էս տղուն սրբերի շարքն են դասել 1767 թվականին: Ու ինքը հովանավորում է օդաչուներին, տիեզերագնացներին, պարաշյուտիստներին ..... 1767 թվից  :LOL:  Այ սենց մի հատ հեռատես կաթոլիկ եկեղեցի:

----------

Ariadna (30.05.2011), Freeman (30.05.2011), Leo Negri (30.05.2011), Skeptic (30.05.2011), Աբելյան (30.05.2011), Հայկօ (30.05.2011), յոգի (31.05.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Էս թեմայի իմաստը դեռ լավ չեմ հասկացել, բայց եթե քրիստոնյաներին, մուսուլմաններին, սրբերին, միակ Աստծուն ու սրբության չափանիշները խառնել ենք իրար ու արդեն աջաբ սանդալ ենք սարքել, ուրմեն իմացած լինենք, որ միակ Աստծո երկրի վրա ներկայացուցիչներից մեկը՝ կաթոլիկ եկեղիցին, իրա սրբերի անվերջանալի շարքում կիլոմետրով հոմոսեքսուալ, պեդոֆիլ ու սադիստ ունի: Էլ չենք խոսում անհասկանալի սրբերի մասին, որոնք հեթանոսկան աստվածներից ոչ մի բանով չեն տարբերվում. հովանավորում են մարդկային գործունեության ինչ-որ ոլորտներ, ու իրենց նվիրված հատուկ աղոթքներ ունեն: Որոշ երկրներում, հատկապես Լատինական Ամերիկայում, սրբերին զոհեր է ենլ մատուցում: 
> 
> Մի հատ պատահական սուրբ եմ ընտրել, Հովսեփ Կուպերտինացի: Էս տղուն սրբերի շարքն են դասել 1767 թվականին: Ու ինքը հովանավորում է օդաչուներին, տիեզերագնացներին, պարաշյուտիստներին ..... 1767 թվից  Այ սենց մի հատ հեռատես կաթոլիկ եկեղեցի:


Ասածդ մեր ասածի հետ ոչ մի առնչություն չունի, ով ում ուզում է թող ''սուրբ'' համարի, դրանով հո սուրբ չեն դառնում: Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին էլ հեղինակություն չի, ժամանակին եթե իրեն ճիշտ պահեր՝ այսօր 23000 մասի չեր բաժանվի եկեղեցին: Ցավալի է, բայց փաստ է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասածդ մեր ասածի հետ ոչ մի առնչություն չունի, ով ում ուզում է թող ''սուրբ'' համարի, դրանով հո սուրբ չեն դառնում: Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին էլ հեղինակություն չի, ժամանակին եթե իրեն ճիշտ պահեր՝ այսօր 23000 մասի չեր բաժանվի եկեղեցին: Ցավալի է, բայց փաստ է:


Դուք ովքե՞ր եք, ու քանի՞ հոգի եք: 

Եկեղեցին չի՞ Աստծո խոսքը երկրացիներին հասցնողը: Մենք ո՞նց իմանանք X պոտենցիալ սուրբը Աստծո կամքին հնազադնվել ա, թե՞ չէ: Էտ պոտենցիալ սուրբն էլ մեր բոլորրի նման երկրացի պիտի եղած լինի: Դրա համար սպասում ենք, որ երկրի վրա գտնվող եկեղեցին մեզ ասի, ասենք Բենեդիկտոսը սուրբ ա, իսկ Ալեքսանդրոսը չէ: Կամ գոնե մինչև հիմա սենց ա եղել: Կարո՞ղ ա էս վերջերս փոխել են սրբերին որոշելու ձևը, ես տեղյակ չեմ: Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցուն դնենք մի կողմ, վերցնենք մեր հարազատ եկեղեցին. մի կիլոմետր սուրբ էլ մենք ունենք: Ո՞նց ա որոշվել, որ սրանք բոլորը Աստծո կամքն են կատարել: Կամ հնարավո՞ր ա, որ կան Աստծո կամքը կատարած ահագին մարդիկ, որոնցից տեղյակ չենք ու սրբերի ոչ մի ցուցակի մեջ չեն մտնում:

----------

Ariadna (30.05.2011), Skeptic (30.05.2011), յոգի (05.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

...բայց ո՞նց կարա երկրացին Սուրբ կոչվի... դաժե Հռոմի Պապը

----------

Freeman (30.05.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> ...բայց ո՞նց կարա երկրացին Սուրբ կոչվի... դաժե Հռոմի Պապը


դե եթե բառի իմաստին նայենք, նշանակում ա «մաքուր», այսինքն՝ սուրբ մարդը մաքուր մարդն ա, մնում ա՝ էդպիսին գտնել, ինձ թվում ա՝ յուրաքանչյուրիս սրտում կան միայն մեզ համար էդպիսի մարդիկ, բայց ամեն դեպքում երևի չարժե երկրպագել՝ բառի կրոնական իմաստով  :Smile:

----------


## հովարս

> Եկեղեցին չի՞ Աստծո խոսքը երկրացիներին հասցնողը: Մենք ո՞նց իմանանք X պոտենցիալ սուրբը Աստծո կամքին հնազադնվել ա, թե՞ չէ: Էտ պոտենցիալ սուրբն էլ մեր բոլորրի նման երկրացի պիտի եղած լինի: Դրա համար սպասում ենք, որ երկրի վրա գտնվող եկեղեցին մեզ ասի, ասենք Բենեդիկտոսը սուրբ ա, իսկ Ալեքսանդրոսը չէ: Կամ գոնե մինչև հիմա սենց ա եղել: Կարո՞ղ ա էս վերջերս փոխել են սրբերին որոշելու ձևը, ես տեղյակ չեմ::


Նախ Երկրացի ասելով նկատի ունեի այս թեմայի հեղինակին՝  Erkrazi:
Թե Xը սուրբ է թե չէ, հնազանդվել է թէ ոչ, դա քեզ ինչ է տալու, ի՞նչ է դրանից փոխվելու քո կյանքում: 




> Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցուն դնենք մի կողմ, վերցնենք մեր հարազատ եկեղեցին. մի կիլոմետր սուրբ էլ մենք ունենք: Ո՞նց ա որոշվել, որ սրանք բոլորը Աստծո կամքն են կատարել: Կամ հնարավո՞ր ա, որ կան Աստծո կամքը կատարած ահագին մարդիկ, որոնցից տեղյակ չենք ու սրբերի ոչ մի ցուցակի մեջ չեն մտնում


Թե ո՞նց է որոշում եկեղեցին ով է սուրբ, օրինակ բերեմ. Աստվածաշնչում գրված է, «Աստված ամբարտավաններին հակառակ է մնում, բայց խոնարհներին շնորհ է տալիս», այսինքն՝ սուրբերը իրենց կյանքով ու գործերով ապացուցել են իրենց Աստվածահաճո լինելը:
Ապրիր նրանց  հետ և կիմանաս թե ոնց են որոշվում:




> Դուք ովքե՞ր եք, ու քանի՞ հոգի եք:


Կոնկրետ ես քրիստոնյա եմ և ՀԱԵ-ի անդամ, կարծում եմ շատ ենք:

----------

Moonwalker (30.05.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թե ո՞նց է որոշում եկեղեցին ով է սուրբ, օրինակ բերեմ. Աստվածաշնչում գրված է, «Աստված ամբարտավաններին հակառակ է մնում, բայց խոնարհներին շնորհ է տալիս», այսինքն՝ սուրբերը *իրենց կյանքով ու գործերով ապացուցել են* իրենց Աստվածահաճո լինելը:
> Ապրիր նրանց  հետ և կիմանաս թե ոնց են որոշվում:


Մահաթմա Գանդին օրինակ սուրբ ա, թե՞ չէ:

----------

Skeptic (30.05.2011), Աբելյան (30.05.2011), յոգի (05.06.2011)

----------


## Erkrazi

> Էս թեմայի իմաստը դեռ լավ չեմ հասկացել, բայց եթե քրիստոնյաներին, մուսուլմաններին, սրբերին, միակ Աստծուն ու սրբության չափանիշները խառնել ենք իրար ու արդեն աջաբ սանդալ ենք սարքել, ուրմեն իմացած լինենք, որ միակ Աստծո երկրի վրա ներկայացուցիչներից մեկը՝ կաթոլիկ եկեղիցին, իրա սրբերի անվերջանալի շարքում կիլոմետրով հոմոսեքսուալ, պեդոֆիլ ու սադիստ ունի: Էլ չենք խոսում անհասկանալի սրբերի մասին, որոնք հեթանոսկան աստվածներից ոչ մի բանով չեն տարբերվում. հովանավորում են մարդկային գործունեության ինչ-որ ոլորտներ, ու իրենց նվիրված հատուկ աղոթքներ ունեն: Որոշ երկրներում, հատկապես Լատինական Ամերիկայում, սրբերին զոհեր է ենլ մատուցում: 
> 
> Մի հատ պատահական սուրբ եմ ընտրել, Հովսեփ Կուպերտինացի: Էս տղուն սրբերի շարքն են դասել 1767 թվականին: Ու ինքը հովանավորում է օդաչուներին, տիեզերագնացներին, պարաշյուտիստներին ..... 1767 թվից  Այ սենց մի հատ հեռատես կաթոլիկ եկեղեցի:


Ես  կխնդրեի  չխառնել Ասծուն  եկեղեցու  հետ,  դրանք  բոլորովին  տարբեր  բաներ  են:Աստված  էություն  է,  իուկ  եկեղեցում  խունկ  են  վարում,  կամ   ել  ջուր  ցանում:Մարդիկ  կան, որ  կայֆ  են  ստանում դրանից,  մանավանդ  նրանք,  ով  չի  հասկանում:Դիտեք  Լունգինի  "Օստրով"  ֆիլմը,  եթե  դժվար  չի  և  կըմբրնեք  թե  ինչ  է  իսկակն  հավատը:
Ինձ  համար,  իսկականից  սուրբ է  Դնիել  Բեկ-Փիրումյանը,  որը  ազգի   համար  օրհասական  պահին'  Սարդարապատի  ճակատամարտի  սկզբում;  հրաժարվել  է  իր  տրայի  կյանքը  փրկրլուց(երիտասարդները  տաքացել  են  ժամանակից  շուտ  և  ընկել  շրջապատման  մեջ)  , թեև  ինքը  ճակատամարտի  հրամանատարն  էր  և   ցանկացած  պահի  կարող էր  հրաման   արձակել  և  հանել  անակընկնկալ  հարվածի  և  հաղթանակի  համար  նախատեսված  հեծյալ  գունդը:Այս  արարքի  համեմատ,  Աբրահամի  Իսահակին հանուն  հավատի մորթելու  փորձը, անբացատրելի  հիմարություն  է  թվում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես  կխնդրեի  չխառնել Ասծուն  եկեղեցու  հետ,  դրանք  բոլորովին  տարբեր  բաներ  են:Աստված  էություն  է,  իուկ  եկեղեցում  խունկ  են  վարում,  կամ   ել  ջուր  ցանում:Մարդիկ  կան, որ  կայֆ  են  ստանում դրանից,  մանավանդ  նրանք,  ով  չի  հասկանում:Դիտեք  Լունգինի  "Օստրով"  ֆիլմը,  եթե  դժվար  չի  և  կըմբրնեք  թե  ինչ  է  իսկակն  հավատը:
> Ինձ  համար,  իսկականից  սուրբ է  Դնիել  Բեկ-Փիրումյանը,  որը  ազգի   համար  օրհասական  պահին'  Սարդարապատի  ճակատամարտի  սկզբում;  հրաժարվել  է  իր  տրայի  կյանքը  փրկրլուց(երիտասարդները  տաքացել  են  ժամանակից  շուտ  և  ընկել  շրջապատման  մեջ)  , թեև  ինքը  ճակատամարտի  հրամանատարն  էր  և   ցանկացած  պահի  կարող էր  հրաման   արձակել  և  հանել  անակընկնկալ  հարվածի  և  հաղթանակի  համար  նախատեսված  հեծյալ  գունդը:Այս  արարքի  համեմատ,  Աբրահամի  Իսահակին հանուն  հավատի մորթելու  փորձը, անբացատրելի  հիմարություն  է  թվում:


Լավ, մոտավորապես ուզում ենք արդեն հասկանալ մտքիդ թռիչքը: Կեցցե՛ սուրբ Դանիելբեկը: Բան չունեմ ասելու, արարքն իրոք հերոսական ա եղել: Իսկ, թե որքանով սուրբ, չեմ կարող ասել: 

Բայց հիմա նույն հարցը քեզ տամ - Մահաթմա Գանդին սուրբ ա, թե՞ չէ: Սարդարապատի ճակատամարտին չի մասնակցել:

----------

Freeman (01.06.2011), Աբելյան (30.05.2011)

----------


## Erkrazi

> Լավ, մոտավորապես ուզում ենք արդեն հասկանալ մտքիդ թռիչքը: Կեցցե՛ սուրբ Դանիելբեկը: Բան չունեմ ասելու, արարքն իրոք հերոսական ա եղել: Իսկ, թե որքանով սուրբ, չեմ կարող ասել: 
> 
> Բայց հիմա նույն հարցը քեզ տամ - Մահաթմա Գանդին սուրբ ա, թե՞ չէ: Սարդարապատի ճակատամարտին չի մասնակցել:


Ես  հնդիկ  չեմ,  իսկ  Մահաթմա Գանդին,  համամարդկային  չափանիշներոի  տեսանկյունից  ընդամենը  անվանի  հնդիկ  է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես  հնդիկ  չեմ,  իսկ  Մահաթմա Գանդին,  համամարդկային  չափանիշներոի  տեսանկյունից  ընդամենը  անվանի  հնդիկ  է:


Իսկ Բեկ-Փիրումյանը, համամարդկային տեսանկյունից, սուրբ երևի, չէ՞:

Իսկ Հովհաննես Պողոս պապը սուրբ ա, թե՞ չէ:

----------

Freeman (01.06.2011), Skeptic (30.05.2011), Աբելյան (30.05.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Մահաթմա Գանդին օրինակ սուրբ ա, թե՞ չէ:


Տրիբուն ջան, որպեսզի աշխարհի բոլր մարդկանց մասին հատ-հատ չխոսենք , խնդրում եմ կարդաս* Թուղթ առ Հռովմեացիս* 2գլուխը ամբողջությամբ  (ավելի կոնկրետ՝ 14-16հ.հ.):

----------


## Erkrazi

> Իսկ Բեկ-Փիրումյանը, համամարդկային տեսանկյունից, սուրբ երևի, չէ՞:





> Իսկ Հովհաննես Պողոս պապը սուրբ ա, թե՞ չէ:


Եթե  գոյություն  ունենար  համամարդկային  միավոր,  պարզապես  Երկիր  պետություն,  որի  աոաջին  քաղաքացին  ես  համարում  եմ  ինձ,  ապա   հնարավոր  էր  ընդհանուր  ճշմարտության  ֆոնի   վրա  դատողություններ  անել  մադկանց   բարոյական  կրեպարի  մասին:
Հովհաննես Պողոս երկրորդ պապը,  այնքանով  է  սուրբ,  որ  քանդեց  ԽՍՀՄ-ը,  ում  դա  ձեռ էր տալիս,  նրանք  էլ  սրբացնել  են  ուզում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, որպեսզի աշխարհի բոլր մարդկանց մասին հատ-հատ չխոսենք , խնդրում եմ կարդաս* Թուղթ առ Հռովմեացիս* 2գլուխը ամբողջությամբ  (ավելի կոնկրետ՝ 14-16հ.հ.):


Էս ինչ մի հատ հանձնարարություն տվեցիր: :LOL:  Եթե բոլոր հարցերի պատասպանները Աստվածաշնչում ուղղակիորեն տրված լինեին, մեր, ու ոչ միայն մեր, բոլոր քննարկումները կդառնային անիմաստ:

----------

Աբելյան (31.05.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ըհը՜ն, կամաց-կամաց գալիս հասնում ենք ավանդական հարցերին: Գլուխները ո՞ր պատովը տան էն խեղճ մայաները, շումերներն ու աքքադները, որ իրանց օրոք քրիստոնեություն դեռ չկար, ու սրբության չափանիշները դեռ հստակ սահմանված չէին: Ավելին՝ մարդկանց ոչ ոք չէր հուշել, որ սեփական մերձավորին բրոնզե թրով կտոր-կտոր անելը մեղք ա, որկրամոլության ու տռփասիրության մասին դեռ չեմ խոսում: Հա, արիացիներին էլ չմոռանանք (չնայած իրանք մի քիչ ավելի ուշ են ապրել):

----------

Freeman (01.06.2011), Տրիբուն (30.05.2011)

----------


## Արէա

Սուրբ - մեղք չգործած Մարդ. միայն Հիսուս Քրիստոս (իմ կարծիքով, *իմ համար*)

Ինքս աթեիստ եմ (հուսով եմ ոչ երկար ժամանակով), ու ինձ աթեիստ դարձրել է հենց Հին Կտակարանը, ուրախ կլինեի եթե առաքելական եկեղեցին ընդհանրապես հրաժարվեր Հին Կտակարանից (միայն Երգ Երգոցը կարելի է պահել որպես առանձին արժեք ներկայացնող երկ), փոխարենը Նոր Կտակարանը սկզբից մինչև վերջ սեր է, բոլոր հակասությունները, համոզված եմ, "առաքյալների" ու թարգմանիչների ձեռքի գործն են, իսկ Հիսուսն ինքը ոտքից գլուխ սեր է, ու միակն է ում կարելի է սուրբ համարել (չնայած չեմ բացառում, որ էլի եղել են այդպիսի մարդիկ, ում մասին պարզապես չգիտենք):

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայի հեղինակին կխնդրեի կոնկրետացնել քննարկման շրջանակը, այլապես սրբության ու դրա բնորոշիչների շուրջ պտտվում ենք մի քանի կիլոմետր շառավղով: Ու նախորոք զգուշացնեմ Erkrazi-ին, որ քննարկումներին հակամահմեդական ուղղվածություն տալու փորձի դեպքում թեման կփակվի, իսկ արժեքավոր գրառումները կտեղափոխվեն  «Կրոն» բաժնի թեմաներից դուրս քննարկումներ թեմա:*

----------

Skeptic (30.05.2011), հովարս (30.05.2011), Տրիբուն (30.05.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. թեման հերթական (և հուսով եմ վերջին) անգամ մաքրվել է: Ջնջվել է երկու տասնյակ զրուցարանային ու բաժնի տեսակետից զգալի արժեք չներկայացնող գրառում, իսկ մոտ մեկ տասնյակը տեղափոխվել է «Կրոն» բաժնի թեմաներից դուրս քննարկումներ թեմա: Քննարկումներ հետագա մասնակիցներին զգուշացնում եմ, որ այսուհետ ցանկացած թեմայից դուրս գրառում անկախ բովանդակությունից տուգանվելու է: Հրավիրում եմ ձեր ուշադրությունը առ այն, որ այս թեմայում քննարկման ենթակա հիմնական հարցերն են.
Ի՞նչ է «սրբությունը». «սրբության» սահմանումը տարբեր կրոնական ուղղությունների տեսակետից:Ո՞վ է «սուրբ»-ը:Ի՞նչ բնութագրական հատկանիշներ, առանձնահատկություններ պիտի ունենա «սուրբ»-ը:
Ընդ որում թեմայում ողջունվում է այս և «սրբության» թեմային առընչվող այլ հարցերի համեմատական դիտարկումը տարբեր կրոնական/ոչ կրոնական ուղղությունների տեսանկյունից, սակայն, միաժամանակ ուզում եմ շեշտել, որ այլոց դավանանքի հանդեպ ցանկացած ծաղր պատժվելու է կանոնադրության ողջ խստությամբ:

Հաճելի քննարկումներ:*

----------

Chuk (31.05.2011), Freeman (01.06.2011), Jarre (31.05.2011), Monk (31.05.2011), Արէա (31.05.2011)

----------


## Erkrazi

> Մոդերատորական.թեմայի հեղինակին կխնդրեի կոնկրետացնել քննարկման շրջանակը, այլապես սրբության ու դրա բնորոշիչների շուրջ պտտվում ենք մի քանի կիլոմետր շառավղով:


Թեմայի  հեղինակը չի  մերժում  Ձեր  խնդրաքը և  ստորև  բերվող  դատողությունների  միջոցով  փոձում  է  կոնկրետացնել  քննարկման  շրջանակը:-----------------

Սկզբից  ևետ  ասեմ  որ  դասագրքերոմ բերվող  չափանշներըն  ու  սահմանումները  ինձ  չեն  գոհացնում  քանզի  անտեսվում  է   բուն  սրբացման  պրոցեսը:Ես  մեծապես  կասկածում  եմ  թե  արդյոք  ինքը  Քրիստոսը    հավատացյալ  է  երղել?  թէ  պարզապես  որպես  իր  ժամանակից  առաջ  անցած  անհատ,  նոր  բարոյականություն  է  ստերծել  և   հետևապես  հայտնվել  սրբացման  մեխանիզմի  ազդեցության  ոլորտում:Ավետարանը  իր  ստեղծման   պահից  անըդհատ  փոփոխվել  է,  յուրաքանչյուր  հեղինակ  յուրովի  է  մեկնաբանում  Փրկիչ  Մագարեի  կերպարը  և  դա  բնական  է:Կարդալով  Նոր  Կտակարանի  հունական  տարբերակը, կարելի  է  հանդիպել  տողերի,  որտեղ  Հիսուսը  պարզապես  հայհոյում  է  փադիսեականներ  նախնիներին,  մոտավորապես  նույն  կերպ  է  վարվում  իր  ելույթներում  Վլադիմիր  ՈՒլյանով-Լենինը  իր  քաղաքական  հակռակորդների'  էսեռների  և  մենշեվիկների  հետ:
Ինչպես  հայտնի  է  ԽՍՀՄ  գոյության  օրոք,  Լենինը  համարյա-թե  սուրբ  էր;  մտքերի  գիգանտ,  ժողովրդների  պայծառ  ապագայի  բեղմնավոր, բարի,  համեստ  և   ճշմարիտ:Այժմ,  քանի  որ  նրա  ստեգծած  երկիրը  քանդվեց,  բացահյտվեց  նրա  սրբի  իմիջի  և  իրական  իմիջի   տարբերությունը; գերմանական  հատուկ  ծարայությունների  գործակալ,  կարիերիս  և  ուտոպիստ,  որը  երկիրը  հերեղեց  արյունով:ինչն  է  պատճառը  իրական  մարդու  սրբացման?  և  ինչու  տաղանդավոր  անհատի  վատ  կողները  սվաղվում  են,  իսկ  լավ  գծերը  հիպերբոլացվում,  կամ  էլ  հնարվում  են  նորերը  և  ինչու  տարբեր  մենտալիտետի  էթնիկական  խմբերում,   տարբեր  որակի  սրբեր  են  ստցվում?
Այս  է  այն  առանցքը,  որի  շրջանակներում  ցանկալի  էր  շարունակել  վիճաբանությունը, որպեսզի  հնարավոր  լինի  ըմբռնել, թե  ինչ  է  պահվաց  սրբության  պիտակի  տակ:Սրբությունը  սրբացման մեխանիզմի  դրսևորումն  է,  արդյունքը,  օժտված  է  մարդկանց  ներքնաշխհարի  վրա  պոզիտիվ  ազդեցությամբ  և  հանդիսանում  է  կրոնական  զգացմունքի  հանգրվանը:Ինչու  կատարյալությունըն ու  գեղեցկությունը  օժտված  են  ձգողականությամբ...

----------


## ArtSus

Աստծո խաղաղությունը  բոլորին. Ես ցավում եմ, որ քրիստոնյա երկրում ապրող մարդն իր Արարիչին չի ճանաչում, որովհետև Հիսուսի մասին կարծիք են կազմում ոչ թե Աստվածաշնչից, այլ ամեն հրատարակված անհեթեթություններից,  եթե միայն Հովհաննեսի ավետարանն էլ կարդացած լինեիք Հիսուսին Մուհամեդի հետ չէիք համեմատի. Իսկ եթե ուզում եք իսլամի մասին ընդհանուր տեղեկություններ ստանալ՝ այցելեք հետևյալ կայքը  http://artsus.blogspot.com/search?up...&max-results=5

----------


## ArtSus

Սրբացումը դա հավատքի գործ է, հավատք Աստծո խոսքի և Հիսուս Քրիստոսի արյան վրա, երբ է դա գործում , երբ Աստծո խոսքին հավատում ես անվերապահորեն, անտարակույս, անմնացորդ, առանց երկմտության և թերհավատության. «Դուք հիմա մաքուր էք այն խոսքով  որ ձեզի խոսեր եմ» Հովհ 15;3.
Հիսուս Քրիստոսը իր արյունով  մաքրեց բոլոր նրանց մեղքերը, ովքեր հավատացին Նրան. սրբացումը հենց մեղքերից մաքրվել և սրբվելն է . « Որով փրկություն ունենք մենք իրեն արյան միջոցով , մեղքի թողություն՝ իր շնորհքի ճոխության չափով» Եփես 1.7

----------


## Erkrazi

Եթե  այդպես  լիներ, յուրաքանչյուր  անվեհապահորեն  հավատացող  կդառնար  սուրբ,  այստեղից  հետևում  է,  որ  ձեզ  հավատացյալներիտ  օկտագործում  են,   ստիպելով  անվեհապահորեն  հավատալ,   իսկ  սուրբ  հռչակվում  է  ընտրանին:

----------


## յոգի

> Մահաթմա Գանդին օրինակ սուրբ ա, թե՞ չէ:


Իր ազգի համար սուրբա, որովհետև ազատեց Հնդկաստանը անգլյական զավթիչներից, չնայած իր հոր մահվան ժամին սեքսով էր զբաղված, փոխանակ հոր կողքին լիներ:

----------


## Jarre

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայից դուրս մի շարք գրառումներ ջնջված են այս անգամ առանց զգուշացումների և տուգանայինների։ Խնդրում եմ մնալ թեմայի շրջանականերում։*

----------

Moonwalker (05.06.2011)

----------

